# carcasa



## EraTelecaster

¡Hola!
Estoy traduciendo un manual sobre moldeo y desmoldeo de transformadores de tensión. Uno de los pasos dice: "_Introducir en la carcasa el extremo del tubo hasta que tope con el núcleo_." 
Con lo que al parecer se refieren a la carcasa del molde, mi pregunta es si en este caso, carcasa puede traducirse como "frame" o como "casing" o si existe alguna otra forma de traducirlo.
¡Gracias!


----------



## andre luis

*Yo pondría* frame.


----------



## rodelu2

Creo que en el caso de un transformador, que a menudo contienen aceite y la carcasa es hermética diría "casing" o "housing"; "frame" suena a esquelético, con huecos en la estructura.


----------



## EraTelecaster

¡Muchísimas gracias!
Creo que utilizaré _casing_.


----------



## chucrut

"Housing" estaría bien.


----------



## marghera

I would definetly go for casing.


----------



## rodelu2

¿marghera, chucrut,  por favor, cuáles son los fundamentos para elegir uno u otro?


----------



## katlpablo

*Pocket Oxford Spanish Dictionary* © 2005 Oxford University Press:

*carcasa* _sustantivo femenino_

   1. (_armazón, estructura_) frame;
      (_de aparato_) casing;
      (_de barca_) hulk

   2. (_esqueleto de animal_) skeleton


----------



## EraTelecaster

Al final, quedó Housing, como decía chucrut. Gracias a todos.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Housing" sounds good to me for a transformer:
http://www.google.com/search?hl=en&q="the+transformer+housing"&aq=f&aqi=&aql=&oq=&gs_rfai=
"Casing" is also used, but it sounds to me like a sausage


----------



## marghera

rodelu2 said:


> Marghera, chucrut, por favor cuales son los fundamentos para elegir uno u otro?


 
Siento haber tardado tanto en contestar pero no he podido antes. Mis fundamentos por elegir "casing" es simplemente porque ese es el término que siempre usamos en centrales eléctricas cuando hablamos de la carcasa de un transformador.
Yo haría la siguiente distinción:
Carcasa o cuerpo del transformador = casing
Contenedor o armario en el que pueda estar el transformador = housing
Estructura externa, caseta, armazón = frame


----------



## abeltio

marghera said:


> Siento haber tardado tanto en contestar pero no he podido antes. Mis fundamentos por elegir "casing" es simplemente porque ese es el término que siempre usamos en centrales eléctricas cuando hablamos de la carcasa de un transformador.
> Yo haría la siguiente distinción:
> Carcasa o cuerpo del transformador = casing
> Contenedor o armario en el que pueda estar el transformador = housing
> Estructura externa, caseta, armazón = frame


 
Sin ánimo de crear más discusión, más bien con el objeto de aunar criterios:

En centrales eléctricas y plantas de proceso, durante los últimos 27 años,  he escuchado los más diversos nombres para estas cosas dependiendo de la localidad (inclusive con variantes dentro del mismo país), tanto en inglés como en castellano.

*A los efectos de la interpretación por un lector informado, es decir que el texto lo lee la audiencia a la cual está destinado, las diferencias son casi despreciables entre: casing, housing, frame, shell. Cualquiera de ellas resulta comprensible y aceptable.*

*Discutir cuál resulta ser la más exacta es, en castellano una discusión bizantina y en inglés: "hair splitting".*
*Ninguno de los aportes es errado.*

Quizás, una de las pocas excepciones sea en el caso de los cojinetes para los cuales siempre escuché: bearing housing (carcasa del cojinete).

Y para los recipientes sometidos a presión para los cuales se usa: shell (como en: shell and tube heat exchanger - intercambiador de calor de [carcasa/casco] y tubos)

En el caso de las turbinas se usa turbine casing y turbine shell casi indistintamente. Pero casi nunca escuché turbine housing. Si la turbina se encuentra en un compartimiento siempre lo encontré como: turbine compartment.
Aunque hay que recalcar que en *todos* los casos hay excepciones, pero lo importante es que siempre le quede claro al lector de qué se está hablando.


----------



## k-in-sc

"Casing," "housing" and "shell" are much more similar to each other than they are to "frame." The first three are more or less closed, solid enclosures, while "frame" suggests something that is open, a "skeleton" whose main purpose is support rather than enclosure.


----------



## abeltio

k-in-sc said:


> "Casing," "housing" and "shell" are much more similar to each other than they are to "frame." The first three are more or less closed, solid enclosures, while "frame" suggests something that is open, a "skeleton" whose main purpose is support rather than enclosure.


 
good point. totally agree.


----------



## marghera

Amigo abeltio:
No es mi intención entrar en discusiones bizantinas ni querer hacer prevalecer un criterio sobre otro. En el mensaje inicial, EraTelecaster preguntaba si era mejor casing o frame para carcasa. Andreluis sugirió frame, Rodelu2 casing o housing, Chucrut se decantó por housing y yo por casing. Luego Rodelu2 nos preguntó específicamente a chucrut y a mí los motivos de nuestras respectivas preferencias y yo le he dado los míos, indicando los criterios de uso que yo aplico y que, visto lo visto, parecen ser compartidos por más compañeros. Indudablemente, según las circunstancias, muchos términos son intercambiables y su aplicación no sigue una regla tremendamente rígida, sin embargo creo que mi sugerencia se puede tomar como punto de partida para la mayoría de las ocasiones, es decir, entre otros términos y yendo de menor a mayor: casing, housing, frame, entendiéndose casing como algo que forma parte del dispositivo y sin el cual el dispositivo no podría (o no debería) funcionar; housing sería el alojamiento en el que está ubicado el dispositivo y frame la estructura superior en la que está contenido el todo. Este es mi criterio y lo he puesto a disposición del foro por si le resulta útil a alguien o, de no ser correcto, para oír más opiniones y rectificar si fuera necesario.


----------

